# San Lorenzo weight?



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello fellow riders, does anyone how the San Lorenzo rides?(acceleration, cornering climbing-I know it's a race bike, but just hoping to hear from people who have raced on this bike.)
And what the estimated weight is? Lastly, how strong is this frame?
Thanks


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

jjvibes said:


> Hello fellow riders, does anyone how the San Lorenzo rides?(acceleration, cornering climbing-I know it's a race bike, but just hoping to hear from people who have raced on this bike.)
> And what the estimated weight is? Lastly, how strong is this frame?
> Thanks


I have no idea what it weighs.However,If you are looking for a cush-riding bike that is easy on the ass and sluggish, look else where.

It is a stiff bike but it accelerates like a bat out of hell.Handles well too.I have logged several thousand training miles on mine and plan on doing most of the RR's in my state on it this year so I can't say how it is in an actual race,Yet.On very fast groups rides(lets face it,the same thing as a race)it is great for sprinting and accelerations.

As for how strong it is,mine is less than a year old but I ride it over all sorts of stuff and it takes it.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

R Rice is right about it being stiff but you get used to it. I came off of ti and was a little taken back by the ride but was fine with it after a few hundred miles.
They handle great and feel fast. I did 20+ races on mine last season and it works well under pretty much every situation and condition I raced in. I like the short head tube with integrated headset; it allows you to get your bars nice and low which isn't that common anymore with all the long head tube bikes out there.

You could probably build one up to be ultra light but mine isn't real light at around 18 pounds in training trim. I could probably get it well under 17 with a nice set of wheels but haven't.


----------



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

PMC said:


> R Rice is right about it being stiff but you get used to it. I came off of ti and was a little taken back by the ride but was fine with it after a few hundred miles.
> They handle great and feel fast. I did 20+ races on mine last season and it works well under pretty much every situation and condition I raced in. I like the short head tube with integrated headset; it allows you to get your bars nice and low which isn't that common anymore with all the long head tube bikes out there.
> 
> You could probably build one up to be ultra light but mine isn't real light at around 18 pounds in training trim. I could probably get it well under 17 with a nice set of wheels but haven't.


Thanks for your thoughts. I was hoping the bike would weigh a little less. Mainly because of the components and the frame material.I have some nice high end Mavics (SL's)that I plan to use.
The frame I would purchase would be 55CM. *What size is your San Lorenzo?* Anyway, I would use this bike for races and hill climb competitions. I have been riding a giro (18) and a Waterford (19.5#) which has been great, but now I plan to compete with lots of hills, and was hoping to find something lighter with a good fit.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

jjvibes said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I was hoping the bike would weigh a little less. Mainly because of the components and the frame material.I have some nice high end Mavics (SL's)that I plan to use.
> The frame I would purchase would be 55CM. *What size is your San Lorenzo?* Anyway, I would use this bike for races and hill climb competitions. I have been riding a giro (18) and a Waterford (19.5#) which has been great, but now I plan to compete with lots of hills, and was hoping to find something lighter with a good fit.


Mine is a 55cm and if I remember correctly it was a little over 17 pounds(I though you were asking for frake weight in grams)with Ultegra 10 speed and Mavic Ksyrium Elites.With SL,slighter components,light saddle,bars and stem It could be a sub 16 pound bike maybe even in the 15's.

DA 10 is almost 1 pound lighter than the Ultegra alone as are the SL's.(12 ounces or so each)


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I ride a 59 and like i said, it isn't set up to be light right now. The one time I threw it on the scale it had Conti Gatorskin 25s on a powertap cxp33 (1250 gram) rear wheel with Ultegra cassette and Ksyrium elite front. I could probably shed another 100 grams by switching out the saddle but I like what I have. Nothing light about the set-up but great to train on. 

The frame from what I've heard is pretty light but it's not like you're buying a high end climbing frame. It's a cheapo race frame made in Taiwan.


----------



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

PMC said:


> I ride a 59 and like i said, it isn't set up to be light right now. The one time I threw it on the scale it had Conti Gatorskin 25s on a powertap cxp33 (1250 gram) rear wheel with Ultegra cassette and Ksyrium elite front. I could probably shed another 100 grams by switching out the saddle but I like what I have. Nothing light about the set-up but great to train on.
> 
> The frame from what I've heard is pretty light but it's not like you're buying a high end climbing frame. It's a cheapo race frame made in Taiwan.


In your opinion, what do you think is a good climbing frame that Bianchi makes??


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

jjvibes said:


> In your opinion, what do you think is a good climbing frame that Bianchi makes??


DiLuca seems to do well on the FG lite.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

jjvibes said:


> In your opinion, what do you think is a good climbing frame that Bianchi makes??


I'm probably not one to judge climbing frames but any of the high end Bianchi frames would be just fine with the right parts. You have to realize that the difference in frame weights now-a-days is minimal (most of the time) and the majority of the weight is in the build kit. To go along with that, most all higher end road race frames are coming with full carbon forks so fork weight has also become less of an issue.

A few years back I had a Titus FCR ti bike with full record, super light bars, stem, seatpost, ti Speedplays and Zipp 303 tubulars with S3 Lite Tufos. It was freakishly light weight. I still have the frame and weighed it not to long back and I was shocked to find out the frame alone weighs close to 4 pounds.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

My 49cm came in at 1310g with the fork. I built a 15lb bike without breaking the bank, needed zipp 303's to do it, and it's low 16 with Eurus. It certainly flexes more than an EV3 or XL carbon, but so what. I don't buy into the bunk of flexy things being all bad, you still pedal in a circle and an extra 1mm of flex is silly to worry about. I think the ride quality sounds more harsh than it actually is due to the thin aluminum tubes, and the occular perception can be misleading. We use this bike for our team bike and have never had one fall apart in any way.


----------



## Italiano vero (Feb 14, 2006)

jjvibes said:


> Hello fellow riders, does anyone how the San Lorenzo rides?(acceleration, cornering climbing-I know it's a race bike, but just hoping to hear from people who have raced on this bike.)
> And what the estimated weight is? Lastly, how strong is this frame?
> Thanks


Hi, I have a 2003 San Lorenzo, and I can tell you that with the DA and everything original from the factory the 2003 San Lorenzo is just a bit below 17 lbs. It feels very light to me.I am a recreational rider and I do not know much about bikes, but I can tell you tha I like accelarate when I am at the traffic light after the red light, and it is faaast! Of course I do not know about any other bikes, so I cannot compare it. One thing that I would like to comment is that I do not see anything chepo about this bike. Maybe one day I would get one made at the reparto corse, but the price won't be the same and for what I do, this is a bad a.. bike, and it looks even better to me. I hope this helps. 

Seppe


----------

